# Trunk Release Annoyance



## garek35 (Mar 23, 2011)

I just discovered on the weekend one minor annoyance with the trunk release. I was driving down the highway and my wife needed something from the trunk. So I pulled over to the side of the road and left the car running. She got out of the car and using her remote, tried the trunk release and the trunk wouldn't open. The only way we could get it to open was to turn off the car and take the keys out of the ignition and then our remote would allow the trunk to open. I know its a minor issue but it was kinda a pain in the butt. Really wish they had put a trunk release button somewhere in the car rather then having to rely on the remote as your only option. Oh well ... such is life I guess.

Anyone else notice this in their cars yet??


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

There is -- http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...65-interesting-trunk-feature-2.html#post13292


----------



## welsher7 (Mar 27, 2011)

As long as the car is unlocked you can open the trunk by pressing on the trunk release button that is loacted above the license plate in the middle of the decklid.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

garek35 said:


> I just discovered on the weekend one minor annoyance with the trunk release. I was driving down the highway and my wife needed something from the trunk. So I pulled over to the side of the road and left the car running. She got out of the car and using her remote, tried the trunk release and the trunk wouldn't open. The only way we could get it to open was to turn off the car and take the keys out of the ignition and then our remote would allow the trunk to open. I know its a minor issue but it was kinda a pain in the butt. Really wish they had put a trunk release button somewhere in the car rather then having to rely on the remote as your only option. Oh well ... such is life I guess.
> 
> Anyone else notice this in their cars yet??


LOL. there's a button directly below the chevy bowtie on the bottom of the chrome piece above the license plate. its a little rectangular rubber button. just press it and PRESTO! the trunk opens! lol the doors have to be unlocked though


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Well that is how is it on most if not all cars, maybe on high end luxury sedans from BMW, Benz, Audi, etc. 

They do this for ease of use since if your the driver, all the controls are within your arms reach, such as the trunk release from the inside. Thats what i would use if i was in your situation. 

Also my key remote/key & remote combo are always together on one ring, so in order for me to even use that remote just like how your wife did i'd have to completely shut off the vehicle and pull the key out, where if i pulled the interior trunk release it makes things easier.

ALSO it might be a safety issue so if your driving and you happen to hit that button on the remote, the trunk doesn't pop open when your in motion.


----------



## garek35 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you Big Tom and welsher7 ... new to the forums and didn't see that original thread. And as for the trunk release ... I missed that in the owners manual as well. (sigh) All teh fun things you get to learn about a new car in the beginning. 

Thank you again


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Bad, bad salesman for not showing you that.


----------



## Leo (Mar 17, 2011)

I guess the 1 question I have will the trunk release without any power on? Meaning will it releases by the old fashion way of mechainal power. I am inheriting my wife's Uplander since she will taking ownership of the new Cruze. I am on the Chevrolet Forum for Uplanders also. There is a person who just wrote in that he can not unlock his back rear door/hatch with the remote or switch in the car. The only way you can unlock it is thru the electric power lock motor. Unless there's a way to pop open the door he will have to destroy the plastic trim panel to reach in ( from the inside) and manually slide the lock rod to open. Some of these electric opitions are nice but when there's a problem it can be costly to repair


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

This is without doubt the dumbest thread I have ever read.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Leo said:


> I guess the 1 question I have will the trunk release without any power on? Meaning will it releases by the old fashion way of mechainal power. I am inheriting my wife's Uplander since she will taking ownership of the new Cruze. I am on the Chevrolet Forum for Uplanders also. There is a person who just wrote in that he can not unlock his back rear door/hatch with the remote or switch in the car. The only way you can unlock it is thru the electric power lock motor. Unless there's a way to pop open the door he will have to destroy the plastic trim panel to reach in ( from the inside) and manually slide the lock rod to open. Some of these electric opitions are nice but when there's a problem it can be costly to repair


Go for the fishing line tied to the manual release handle option


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

^ Yep, that should work.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

My mom's old Jimmy had a broken a hood release handle. A custom bent piece of electric fence wire served the same purpose. Nobody could tell it was there. A friend later bought it and actually preferred it to the inside release haha


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Bad, bad salesman for not showing you that.


Mine didn't either but I figured I knew it all so I didn't ask many questions. My 9 year old daughter showed me though lol I feel old.


----------



## xuanie (Mar 23, 2011)

i wish i knew this... before i went crazy... thinkin'.. like.. WHY in the world isn't there a trunk release button INSIDE the car?! lol.. i looked all over for it.... but then gave up.. and just took the key out the ignition and pressed the button. >_<


----------



## buck95 (Jan 19, 2013)

garek35 said:


> I just discovered on the weekend one minor annoyance with the trunk release. I was driving down the highway and my wife needed something from the trunk. So I pulled over to the side of the road and left the car running. She got out of the car and using her remote, tried the trunk release and the trunk wouldn't open. The only way we could get it to open was to turn off the car and take the keys out of the ignition and then our remote would allow the trunk to open. I know its a minor issue but it was kinda a pain in the butt. Really wish they had put a trunk release button somewhere in the car rather then having to rely on the remote as your only option. Oh well ... such is life I guess.
> 
> Anyone else notice this in their cars yet??


Noticed this yesterday in the pouring down rain. Heard something rolling around in the trunk, (broken case of Cans). Pulled over, put on the emergency brake , opened the the door , ran back and couldn't open the truck. Went back in and pushed the truck open button on the remote (still in the ignition) outside again in the pouring down rain and still wouldn't open. Had to shut off the car. By the time I got the cans back in I was soaked and my door was wet. It was a pain for sure.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

Gritts said:


> This is without doubt the dumbest thread I have ever read.


ahahaha agreed, i facepalmed


----------



## tigergy (May 5, 2013)

Yes, same problem, plus sometimes after I shut car off and go shopping,. the trunk had opened by itself. Luckily there was nothing in the trunk to steal. This has happened numerous times. Taking it back to dealer this week and find out what the **** is up with that!


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

This has to be the funniest thread I've ever read on any forum. 

@tigergy and buck95.. you do realize there is a button on the trunk to open it? Just have to have the doors unlocked.....


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

tigergy said:


> Yes, same problem, plus sometimes after I shut car off and go shopping,. the trunk had opened by itself. Luckily there was nothing in the trunk to steal. This has happened numerous times. Taking it back to dealer this week and find out what the **** is up with that!


I thought I lost my mind when my Cruze did that! I came out and my trunk was open and I thought to myself "now when the **** did I use my trunk last?" I only use that thing for groceries and larger shopping trips so I was really thrown off.


----------

